# Super-DMZ Rx vs. Metha-drol Extreme



## package (Dec 22, 2010)

In theory(everybodys different) which  will produce greater muscle gains, which is harder on organs and the difference in sides?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

Metha-drol is stronger without a doubt. It will also exhibit more side effects.

SuperDMZ is the strongest designer that will have the lowest sides. Very clean OTC steroid.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Metha-drol is stronger without a doubt. It will also exhibit more side effects.
> 
> SuperDMZ is the strongest designer that will have the lowest sides. Very clean OTC steroid.


 

My heart say's go with the stronger 1


----------



## package (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

gonna start DMZ this week.... cant wait to see how it works gonna use that till the other comes Heavy would it be better to run the Metha-drol with test or dbol or is it just as good


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

bknoxx said:


> gonna start DMZ this week.... cant wait to see how it works gonna use that till the other comes Heavy would it be better to run the Metha-drol with test or dbol or is it just as good


 I always advise testosterone with orals.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I always advise testosterone with orals.



Would running HCG @ 500iu / twice weekly suffice ??


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I always advise testosterone with orals.



    i am gonna run some (test on its way ) 
my question is would it be better to run dbol or  metha-drol  ? along side  the test  i am however gonna run some dmz and and thn the e-control till the test gets here thn ill start my test cycle 1st of feb


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Would running HCG @ 500iu / twice weekly suffice ??


 That will only restore natty T, nothing more.


----------



## comando cookie (Nov 1, 2011)

so, 2 have great gains and still playing "safe" , avoiding extreme sides DMZ..sound better doesnt it??


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 1, 2011)

Metha Drol all day!!!! It is def one of my favorite orals and comes close to D-Bol and Drol gains imho.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 1, 2011)

Im on a 500mg a week test E cycle right now. Im kicking the first 4 weeks of with Super DMZ 2 caps a day. Tommorow is the end of week 2 and start of week three, My straight is thru the roof and i weighted myseld sunday... im up 8 pounds in 2 weeks. im hoping when i weight in tommorow im at 10lbs. as far as sides. DRINK PLENTY OF WATER if you dont youll hate yousefl. I didnt drink much water the 1st week after a couple days the back pains where *so shitty!!!* i upped my water intake and they almost went away. added a little tournine and BOOM all gone havnt had a single bakc pump since. Also i know some guys it doesnt effect them but the larthargy from the DMZ is kicking my ass right now i feel drained all the time. Other then that not one single side to mention and not one bad thing to say!!!


----------



## littleBIGred (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a lucky one. I have none of the side effects other than a 10 lbs gain in one week. Most was water weight, as it has dissapeared. I am now only up around 5 lbs from where I was before. So if I am taking the whole super dmz stack (the one heavy recommends) do I still need to be taking test? Also, I am finishing this eight week cycle, and will start another. Should I wait more than the four weeks pc before starting again?


----------

